# Over the counter (non-prescription) medications



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if we can bring over the counter medications with us? I would like to take a small supply (about 2 months worth) of allergy medication with me when we leave in two weeks. I have terrible allergies, so I’d like to have something on hand. My toddler is also teething and I'd like to bring some pain relievers for her if they are proving to be difficult. 

All of it would be sealed in its original packaging and would be in small quantities, enough for 2 months at the most. I just want to bring enough until we settle and I can search for a suitable alternative.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

BornToLove said:


> Does anyone know if we can bring over the counter medications with us? I would like to take a small supply (about 2 months worth) of allergy medication with me when we leave in two weeks. I have terrible allergies, so I’d like to have something on hand. My toddler is also teething and I'd like to bring some pain relievers for her if they are proving to be difficult.
> 
> All of it would be sealed in its original packaging and would be in small quantities, enough for 2 months at the most. I just want to bring enough until we settle and I can search for a suitable alternative.


 You should be fine but you can find on here somewhere what drugs you can and can not take into Australia Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service - DAFF

I'd prob only be wary of things like codine if you have lots. Teething gel, paracetamol etc should be ok.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we got 6 months supply with us, not that i expect to fall sick often but i was still carrying them.


----------



## macowen (Jun 21, 2011)

You should be fine, those types of medications should be easily available in Australia I am sure!


----------

